
Can You Become a Creature of New Habits? - joshwa
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/04/business/04unbox.html?_r=1&oref=slogin
======
jcl
Dupe:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=183130>

~~~
joshwa
stupid nytimes urls... mods can kill this

